# Celeste Dettaglio vs Swissvax



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Can anyone who has both CD and any Swissvax wax can compare them ? I own myself Saphir, and now I can't decide what will be my next wax - CD or SV Shield.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

CD is what I will use as a summer/show wax or to top others for it's looks. Much like I did with onyx really. Other than that I don't really have much input


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think its pointless me giving my opinion owning 90% of the swissvax range against my own wax but kelly From KDS has just seen one of my customers cars with it on so he may rate or slate it. Maybe ask him.
I would rate my best 2 waxes in my armoury as celeste and Crystal rock if it helps...

Crystal Rock






and Celeste


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Not used Celeste but what swissvax wax are you comparing it too as this will play a factor in looks and durability. Most of it is in the prep work


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> I would rate my best 2 waxes in my armoury as celeste and Crystal rock if it helps...


I had occasion to play with Crystal Rock, and it's miles better than my Saphir. If CD is even half as good, then I'll take it


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I saw the Golf at Edition38 last year and it was stunning, was it still wearing CD at that time ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> I saw the Golf at Edition38 last year and it was stunning, was it still wearing CD at that time ?


Yes i prepared it for the VAG shows last year and thanks...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm always impressed by the looks of Celeste wax. :argie: 
I'm just as impressed by Marks work in general actually! 
I'm stealing your hand waxing technique too! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

+2 on the work and stealing hand waxing technique:thumb:

Isnt Crystal Rock £595 ish now as Celestre is £120?

May be Look at swissvax Best of show £160 :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

IMO the Celeste is most comparable to SV BOS. Shield seems to offer better durability over both but does'nt leave quite as sharp a finish. Crystal Rock is ahead in all departments but then this is reflected in the price, but as Jay says & everyone knows its all in the prep work


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I applied CD to a test panel when I first got it (iirc about a month before christmas) and just left it outside. WEnt out last night and spotted it having forgotten. It's still got crazy crazy beading!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Wax is just a minefield of choices.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Decision made - it will be CD  Delivery in February I presume, as we don't have it here in Poland.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

We like that!


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

The next wax I buy is going to be the Celeste Dettaglio. Ive only really used Dodo S/N wax so far


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My collection of waxes now is quite limited (as I seem to be collecting more and more sealants) and SN and CD are my two higher end waxes (for now... ) i like both very much, sn was going to be the more durable of the two I thought (having had 4-5months out of 2 coats before) but cd has suprised me with it's durability which is slightly more impressive than was suggested


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

6 months + on a blue rs focus which incidently made a visit to KDS to speak about wheels and Kelly i believe was impressed with the finish after 5 months luckily for me :lol: could have been a howler if it looked [email protected] 
I believe he did some water tests on it and washed it.

Found a couple of videos online last night which are quite cool from random youtube members.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's sheeting after 5 months?! Very impressive. Mine is stilll beading as tight as the day it was applied (which if you remember Marc that was highly impressive beading I posted I was so impressed) which has to be about 2 months on now? Maybe a lil more...

Found it, uploaded to FB and commented on by yourself on 16 November. I'll get a piccy later of the same panel which has sat outside since without top ups


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I went through my hard drive to find the pics to update this thread , and then notice i have around 100 pics of the car before / after washing / the beading from 1st rinse before wash and the car after we added a little touch . 

So what i will do is write a quick thread in the studio , then link it here so you can see the wax for yourself . 

HTH 

kelly


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

That would be great 

Oh,one more thing - is there any info about carnabua content in CD ? There's info about other CG waxes,but not about this one,strange.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> I think its pointless me giving my opinion owning 90% of the swissvax range against my own wax but kelly From KDS has just seen one of my customers cars with it on so he may rate or slate it. Maybe ask him.
> I would rate my best 2 waxes in my armoury as celeste and Crystal rock if it helps...
> 
> Crystal Rock
> ...


Loved your vids mate Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Only thing I'm unsure about this wax is the smell. I couldn't work it out but dawn told me it smells like old ladies or face cream or summin. Which she's right  still lovely stuff and my favourite wax, just out of interest marc. WHen it came out I was put off as you mentioned it was designed as a show wax and durability was mentioned as being almost poor due to this. But now it seems it is very durable.... ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Only thing I'm unsure about this wax is the smell. I couldn't work it out but dawn told me it smells like old ladies or face cream or summin. Which she's right  still lovely stuff and my favourite wax, just out of interest marc. WHen it came out I was put off as you mentioned it was designed as a show wax and durability was mentioned as being almost poor due to this. But now it seems it is very durable.... ?


I never said it was poor what i said was it was designed for show car looks bang in your face here and now not designed as a petroleum barrier cream to stop a nuclear attack in 9 months time. BUT it has proven to actually be incredibly durable if prepped correctly with a stable base to bond to , as ive said ive a few cars doing over 4 months now and still fine , im not bothered they are id be happy at 3 months max as ive said i like to wax often personally but i understand others may not. Durability is now as strong as the finished looks.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, maybe you didn't say it. But I do remember that impression was given! I'm very happy with it, it is massively easy to use, lasts donkeys, looks fantastic and is nicely packaged. It will be remaining in my collection for a long time to come. Most people I detail for, when I ask about which LSP they want used tell me to choose cos they dunno and want the best.... and I reach for CD


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

There you go

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200480

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool thanks kelly.

Just been shown this by the owner , i love this car..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can't wait to crack open the Celeste Dettaglio again when its a bit warmer


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Now that's proper beading and shetting  Can't wait to finally get mine


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Look what i just found at the end of the Rainbow!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool photo  Mine should arrive next week, at least I hope so


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Those two videos heavenly posted are awsome, really enjoyed them. I can't stop watching the second the paint at the end is just brilliant.


----------

